Which crypto currency should one invest in and why? - archeryftw
======
itamarst
None. It's not an investment, it's speculation, and you have decent chance of
losing all your (real) money buying fake money.

------
nxsynonym
Cryptocurrency gets a lot of hate on HN, justified or not.

I put money into crypto, but I look at it like gambling. Would you spend that
same money on lottery tickets? If not then you probably shouldn't put it into
CC.

Yes, people have made huge gains. I'm sure there is some sort of science to
playing the market, but right now it seems all speculation and memes.

If you have money to burn, believe in the technology, and aren't afraid to let
your money sit in a wallet somewhere for years and year - don't buy into it.

It's a gamble, not an investment. There's no security, nothing to back it, and
if some other blockchain-esque tech or fad comes along it could be dumped at a
moments notice.

Also - wait to put money into BTC until after aug 1st. There's a chance it
could split and whatever you have now isn't guaranteed to be there after.

------
chintanjoshi
I would say one should go for Ripple and Bitcoin, as the prices are going down
for now, it would be a great time to invest. For ripple the reason is that it
is very cheap, compared to other CrypCurys and thus investing in it gains you
more and faster retruns. Bitcoin because it is one of the most known CrypCur
and is down for now, which I think would surely go up.

------
SirLJ
There is not enough data to back test a trading strategy, no volume, no
reliable exchange, so I don't see any reason to redeploy part of my capital
from the stock market to cc, maybe one day all this will change, but until
then it is pure gambling to me...

------
CCing
None

